# Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten



## Coolndre (16. Juni 2014)

So Leute,

da ich den kommenden Urlaub Anfang Juli  Zeeland verbringen werde und ich noch nie Brandungsangeln war,  ist meine Frage an euch:

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit Brandungsangeln  gesammelt und kann mir eine gescheite Rute, Rolle und Schnur (0,35mm  oder 0,40mm?) empfehlen?

Mein Budget liegt bei circa 130€ bis 150€!

Ich meine die Rute sowie Rolle können später auch noch am Rhein zum Feedern benutzt werden, von daher quasi eine Allroundoption.

Habe selber schon ein wenig im Netz gestöbert und mir eine Rute und eine Rolle herausgesucht...

Was haltet Ihr von folgender Kombi:

Rute:
Jenzi X-Com Surf 100-250g 4.20m Angelrute 
http://www.zesox.de/Angelruten/Meer...enzi-X-Com-Surf-100-250g-4-20m-Angelrute.html

Preis: 59,95 €

Quantum Hypercast XT Surf
Länge 4,20 m: Wurfgewicht 250 g
http://www.amazon.de/Quantum-QUANTUM-Hypercast-XT-Surf/dp/B00FDRW3FA

Preis: 77,90 €


Rolle:
Okuma Distance Surf 60 
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem=&item=231111193281&ebayCategoryId=56710

Preis: 69,99 €

Die Rolle ist jedoch in zwei Größen erhältlich

Größe 80: 6+1 4.5:1 310m 0.35mm 565g  
Größe 60: 6+1 3.8:1 430m 0.35mm 619g

Daiwa Emblem X 5000 T
http://www.decathlon.de/rolle-daiwa-emblem-x-5000-id_8165273.html

Preis: 64,90 €

Welche wären empfehlenswert? Oder habt ihr andere empfehlenswerte Kombis?


Thema Schnur:
Habe gelesen es gibt viele verschiedene Schnüre zum Brandungsangeln....

Möglichkeiten: 
 - Die Monoschnur
 - Geflochtene Schnur
 - Brandungsschnur (Keulenschnur)
 - Schlagschnur 

Bin für jeden Rat dankbar!

Mfg


----------



## Stulle (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Also fürs Brandungsangeln ist ne gute rolle wichtiger als die rute meine zb haben 25€/Stück gekostet jede rolle aber über 100€  bei den rollen auch auf die Übersetzung achten sonst kurbelst du dir nen wolf und 35er beim werfen zu zerreißen trau ich nem "Anfänger" nicht wirklich zu. Vergess das dreibein nicht die kosten auch gerne mal 60€


----------



## degl (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Die Rute geht o.K.,................bei den Rollen geht am besten die Daiwa..........

Ja die Schnur.............empfehle da erstmal mit ner guten Mono anzufangen......zumal mir die Geässer unbekannt sind und ich aus eigner Erfahrung weis, das man erstmal für diese angelei ein "Gespühr" sich erangeln muß und auch ist mir nicht bekannt, welche Wurfweiten du realisieren mußt...........

Knüpf zum werfen noch sogn. Tapertips an die Hauptschnur(15m von 0,35-0,60) dann kannst du volle Pulle durchziehen.......

Für den Rest ist nur selbstgemachte Erfahrung hilfreich

gruß degl


----------



## Surf (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Die Daiwa ist n Klassiker!  Benutze ich beim Brandungsangeln im Atlantik,  Karpfen , schweres Grundangeln am Rhein - kein Knarren,  alles bombenfest, geiler Werfer,  top Bremse! Lohnt sich!

Vernünftige Mono mund vielleicht Schlagschnur reicht für den Anfang. Musst halt auch gucke  wie es vor Ort aussieht, wieviele Algen,  wieviel Gewicht ist nötig etc.

Ps. Vergiss nicht dir die Finger zu tapen, sonst kanns schnell vorbei sein mit der Freude!


----------



## Coolndre (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten

Okay werde eure Tipps befolgen 

Rolle wird dann die Daiwa!

Zu welcher Rute würdet ihr eher tendieren?
Quantum oder Jenzi?

Mfg


----------



## z9r (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Ich kann dir bei der Rutenauswahl nicht helfe,aber auf Zeeland hast du recht starke Strömung.Ich Angele schon Jahre dort benutze min.180 gr.Bleie,stellenweise sogar mit Kralle.Schreib doch mal wo du da bist. Dann kann ich dir mehr Infos geben.


----------



## Gäddsax (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Zu den den angefragten Ruten kann ich nichts sagen, doch würde ich empfehlen, beim Brandungsangeln für die Rolle immer min. eine vollwertige Ersatzspule (nicht dieser Plastikmüll) dabei zu haben.
Schau dir auch mal die Ryobi ProskyerPro an.
Da ist schon eine Metall-Espule dabei und weitere Spule gibt es auch günstig.
Diese Metallrolle ist gut verarbeitet und die Schnurverlegung ist sehr gut.


----------



## Meefo 46 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Moin 

Wichtig beim Brandungsangeln ist auch meiner meinung nach

 eine gute Rolle mit ersatzspule,n und einer guten 

übersetzung.Rute muß nicht teuer sein aber bei 180gramm

Kralle gutes rückrat haben.

Die proysker ist nicht schlecht gab es sogar mal mit 2E 

spulen.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Ra.T (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Hallo...,
von der Quantum Hypercast gibts nen Rutentest von "Boedchen"
einfach bei google die Rute mit Boedchen und rutentest eingeben.
Und wenn du schreibst, wohin die Reise bald geht, komm ich vorbei zum Probewerfen.#h

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Coolndre (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps und Empfehlungen!

Die Quantum Rute habe ich bereits bestellt, danke für den Tip mit Boedchen!

Habe mir die Ryobi Prosyker zugelegt, mit einer Aluminum Spule für 60€ jedoch ohne E-Spule!

Meint ihr der Preis ist okay? Kann sie noch zurück geben...

Hier der Link:
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170938751587


Jemand eine Idee wo diese günstiger angeboten wird?

Ich fahre zum Brandungsangeln nach Domburg in Holland!

Mfg


----------



## Ra.T (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Hallo...,
 ist doch ein toller Preis. Kann dafür nicht falsch sein.
 Von Domburg aus hast du es nicht weit zu dem Angelladen "Hengelsport Zuiderduin" am Joosesweg bei Westkapelle.
 Der hat auch in der Hauptsaison Abends von 19-20 Uhr noch auf. Mehr Werbung mach ich nicht, geh einfach mal rein.

 Wenn du nichts fängst, dann melde dich einfach mal.
 Ich bin auch ab Anfang Juli dort und will diesmal die Steinküste bei Westkapelle mit "Blechlöffel und Blinker" unsicher machen.

 Ach ja, dann darf ich aber auch mit der Quantum Probewerfen. #6
 mfg
 Ralf


----------



## Meefo 46 (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Moin 

Schau mal bei der Angel domäne Ryobi Proskyer Pro.

Preis weiß ich allerdings nicht genau ist aber mit E-Spule.



Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Gäddsax (23. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



Coolndre schrieb:


> Die Quantum Rute habe ich bereits bestellt, danke für den Tip mit Boedchen!
> 
> Habe mir die Ryobi Prosyker zugelegt, mit einer Aluminum Spule für 60€ jedoch ohne E-Spule!



Somit hast du dein Set schon komplett. Glückwunsch!
Eine Espule würde ich jedoch noch versuchen zu bekommen.
Vor längerer Zeit habe ich für die Ryobi noch 129,- bezahlt, das allerdings mit Espule.
Hast du mal auf anderen Plattformen wie ricardo.ch oder hood.de geschaut?

Die Rute scheint ebenfalls etwas grundsolides zu sein. Da hast du bestimmt nichts verkehrt gemacht.

Dann viel Spaß in Holland!


----------



## Coolndre (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Leute vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Antworten und Tipps, die mir meine Kaufentscheidung erleichtert haben!
Tolles Forum!!!

@Meefo 46: Bei der Domäne liegt der Preis bei ca. 99 €
@Gäddsax: Neo ricardo.ch wird sie zur Zeit nicht angeboten, bei hood.de werden 2 Ryobi für 149€ angeboten.

@Ra.T: Ja kannst gern vorbei kommen, sind vom 03. bis 13. in Holland....

Könnt Ihr mir eine bestimmte Schnur empfehlen?

Hatte an monofile Hauptschnur (0,28mm bis 0,33mm) gedacht mit 10 bis 15 Meter monofiler Schlagschnur (0,50mm bis 0,60mm)...

Was haltet ihr davon?

Mfg


----------



## chrissi6 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Hey,

da ich auch neues Gerät brauche (Kannst gerne mal in meinen Thread dazu schauen  ) wollte ich dich fragen wie du die Quantum Hypercast einschätzt, ist sie eher hart oder eher weich, und wo hast du dir die Rute gekauft ?

Danke! 

PS: Ich hab mich jetzt als Rolle für die Daiwa Emblem 5000 X entschieden, super Rolle !


----------



## Coolndre (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Hallo Chrissi6,

also ich habe mir die Videos und den Test unter folgendem Link angeschaut:

http://www.luebecker-anglerforum.de/threads/3438-Rutentest_-Quantum_Hypercast-XT_By-Boedchen

Aufgruund dieses Testes habe ich mir die Rute zugelegt, bestellt habe ich sie auf der Seite angelplatz.de, dort bekommst du dann auch noch mal 5% Rabatt mit dem Rabattcode und liegst dann bei einem Preis von 60,79 €.

http://www.angelplatz.de/Quantum_4_20m_Hypercast_XT_Surf--az0173?referer=psmido

Wo hast du die Daiwa gekauft?

Mfg


----------



## chrissi6 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



Coolndre schrieb:


> Hallo Chrissi6,
> 
> also ich habe mir die Videos und den Test unter folgendem Link angeschaut:
> 
> ...



Hui schnelle antwort 


Danke schonmal, den Test hab ich auch gelesen, hört sich echt gut an.
Momentan schwanke ich aber noch ob es die Hypercast oder die YAD Whisper Beach Master wird. Da die aber leider nur bei Askari zu einem guten Preis erhältlich ist und ich ungern bei diesem Schuppen bestellen möchte, tendiere ich gerade auch zur Hypercast.

Super Tipp mit den 5 %:m , danke!

Die Daiwa habe ich bei decathlon bestellt!  :

http://www.decathlon.de/rolle-emblem-x-5000t-id_8165273.html

Viele Grüße!


----------



## Coolndre (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Ja da wollte ich die Daiwa auch erst bestellen, hab mich aber dann für die Ryobi entschieden, da die Rolle eine Aluminium Spule hat...

Mit Ruten kenne ich mich absolut nicht aus (Brandungsruten) 
Wollte erst die Jenzi nehmen, bin aber dann irgendwie auf die Quantum gekommen...


Bin allerdings gerade noch auf folgendes gestoßen:

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?8558-Brandungsger%E4t-f%FCr-Einsteiger

und hier im forum auch

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=173785

Scheinbar ziemlich weich aber keine Ahnung!


@ all: Ist das verlinken hier eig erlaubt?


Mfg


----------



## chrissi6 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



Coolndre schrieb:


> Ja da wollte ich die Daiwa auch erst bestellen, hab mich aber dann für die Ryobi entschieden, da die Rolle eine Aluminium Spule hat...
> 
> Mit Ruten kenne ich mich absolut nicht aus (Brandungsruten)
> Wollte erst die Jenzi nehmen, bin aber dann irgendwie auf die Quantum gekommen...
> ...



Ja da hast du recht, das ist eventuell ein Nachteil. Da ich aber so viel gutes über die Daiwa Emblem Reihe gehört hab bin ich eigentlich recht zuversichtlich #c

Die beiden Threads hatte ich mir auch angeschaut und daraus auch einige interessante Infos bekommen.

Hast du dich dann für die Proskyer Pro oder die Proskyer Nose Power entschieden? Zweitere ist ja die Rolle ohne Alu-Spule und um einiges günstiger..

Noch etwas: Hast du schon Ahnung mit welchen Vorfächern etc. du fischst? Ich hab die letzten Jahre immer nur mit Krallenblei und fertig gekauften gefischt und auch gefangen, allerdings denke ich dass es schon sinn macht diese selbst zu binden...

Viele grüße!


----------



## Coolndre (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



chrissi6 schrieb:


> Ja da hast du recht, das ist eventuell ein Nachteil. Da ich aber so viel gutes über die Daiwa Emblem Reihe gehört hab bin ich eigentlich recht zuversichtlich #c
> 
> Die beiden Threads hatte ich mir auch angeschaut und daraus auch einige interessante Infos bekommen.
> 
> ...



Habe mich für die Proskyer Pro entschieden, leider sind jedoch keine E-Spulen aus Alu dabei, weswegen ich sie für 60€ erstehen konnte....über die daiwa habe ich auch durchweg nur positives gelesen!


Hatte an monofile Hauptschnur (0,28mm bis 0,33mm) gedacht mit 10 bis 15 Meter monofiler Schlagschnur (0,50mm bis 0,60mm)...

@ALL: Was haltet ihr davon?


Sehr gute Montagemöglichkeiten findest du hier:

http://www.angler-online.de/meeresangeln/teil-3-–-brandungsangeln-und-was-dazu-gehort_1630.html



Jemand Empfehlungen für die Hauptschnur?
No-Name oder gescheite Schnur?

Mfg


----------



## chrissi6 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



Coolndre schrieb:


> Habe mich für die Proskyer Pro entschieden, leider sind jedoch keine E-Spulen aus Alu dabei, weswegen ich sie für 60€ erstehen konnte....über die daiwa habe ich auch durchweg nur positives gelesen!
> 
> 
> Hatte an monofile Hauptschnur (0,28mm bis 0,33mm) gedacht mit 10 bis 15 Meter monofiler Schlagschnur (0,50mm bis 0,60mm)...
> ...




Super, danke für die Seite #h !

Ich werde mich wahrscheinlich für eine 0,35mm Hauptschnur entscheiden.


----------



## Baum1309 (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Hi,

ich fische auch die Ryobi Proskyer nose pro.. hab mir 2 von den Rollen gekauft und insgesamt 6 Ersatzrollen.
Ich hab 2 Rollen mit einer 0,40mm Schnur ohne Schlagschnur drauf. Da nutze ich die Berkley Trilene in neongrün (sehe ich auch bei Nacht ganz gut). 2 weitere Rollen hab ich mit geflochtener belegt 0,14 + 0,34 Schlagschnur, und die 2 letzten Rollen haben eine Schlagschnur mit 0,33-0,58 und farbiger Kennung


----------



## Gäddsax (24. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Handelt es sich bei deiner Proskyer Pro um ein Vorführmodell, oder warum war da keine Espule dabei?
Das von dir gefundene Angebot von 75 € / Stück für 2 Proskyer Pro mit Espulen ist auch ziemlich günstig.
Fast so viel hatte ich damals für nur eine Rolle gezahlt.

Proskyer Nose wird nicht nur mit Kunststoffspule geliefert.
Es ist außerdem meines Wissens auch keine Espule dabei. Daher der günstige Preis.
Zwar kostet eine Aluspule nur ca. 25 €, doch rechne mal 2 davon auf den Preis der Nose drauf.
Für Karpfenangeln wird die Kunststoffspule wohl ok sein oder auch wenn man nur mit dicker Mono angelt.

Die Daiwa ist auch gut. Sie gibt es schon Ewigkeiten.
Mir geht es halt auch um Ersatzteilversorgung bei Bedarf. Da ist man bei Ryobi gut dran.
Was kostet bei der  Daiwa eine Espule?

Achtet bei dem Spulenwechsel drauf, dass bei der Ryobi die kleine Unterlegscheibe auf der Spulenachse verbleibt.




Coolndre schrieb:


> Hatte an monofile Hauptschnur (0,28mm bis 0,33mm) gedacht mit 10 bis 15 Meter monofiler Schlagschnur (0,50mm bis 0,60mm)...



An der Nordsee würde ich bei Mono die 0,33er als Hauptschnur und und min. 65er, besser 70er als Schlagschnur verwenden, keinesfalls 0,50er, es sei denn du musst nicht weit werfen oder angelst nur mit leichten Bleien.

Als Hauptschur kommt eine Schnur mit geringer Dehnung in Frage, beispielsweise die Daiwa Tournament oder eine Ultima Red Ice.


----------



## Coolndre (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



Gäddsax schrieb:


> Handelt es sich bei deiner Proskyer Pro um ein Vorführmodell, oder warum war da keine Espule dabei?
> Das von dir gefundene Angebot von 75 € / Stück für 2 Proskyer Pro mit Espulen ist auch ziemlich günstig.
> Fast so viel hatte ich damals für nur eine Rolle gezahlt.
> 
> ...




Also ich hab bis jetzt nicht gesehen, dass es die Prosyker Nose mit einer Ersatzspule gibt, höchstens mit einer Kunststoff Spule....
Ich find die Prosyker mit Alu Spule nirgends günstiger als die 60€ die ich bezahlt habe...oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler?

Okay danke für den Tipp mit der Schnur!
Hast du eventuell Links für die Schnüre? Finde die nirgends....

Meinst du die? Finde sie allerdings nur in 0,35mm
http://www.amazon.de/TOURNAMENT-FLOURO-MONOFIL-Modell-ANGELSCHNUR/dp/B0064ZY7UE/ref=sr_1_31?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1403684026&sr=1-31&keywords=daiwa+tournament

oder die

http://www.amazon.de/DAIWA-TOURNAMENT-MONOFILE-ANGELSCHNUR-TFM035/dp/B008PSCJ6M/ref=sr_1_28?s=sports&ie=UTF8&qid=1403683828&sr=1-28&keywords=daiwa+tournament



@All: Kennt jemand noch gute Stellen in Domburg, Hotspots? 

Mfg


----------



## Gäddsax (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



Coolndre schrieb:


> Also ich hab bis jetzt nicht gesehen, dass es die Prosyker Nose mit einer Ersatzspule gibt, höchstens mit einer Kunststoff Spule....
> Ich find die Prosyker mit Alu Spule nirgends günstiger als die 60€ die ich bezahlt habe...oder habe ich jetzt einen Denkfehler?



Du findest die Prosyker Pro nirgends günstiger als 60 €, da sie normalerweise immer mit Alu-Espule, also zusammen mit 2 Spule geliefert wird.
Rechnest du auf deine 60 € noch die 25 € für die Espule dazu bist du bei 85 €.
Diesen Preis kannst du mit aktuellen Angeboten vergleichen.

Was die Proskyer Nose betrifft liegst du richtig. Die gibt es nur mit Kunststoffspule und ohne Espule. Das hatte ich auch so gemeint.

Ich denke, dass es sich bei der verlinkten Schnur um die Daiwa Tournament handelt.
Früher gab es sie hier: http://surfcasting.de
Vielleicht kannst du dort anfragen.

Es gibt auch noch genug andere brauchbare Schnüre - siehe die Postings der anderen.


----------



## Coolndre (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Okay ja mit den 85€ hast du recht, jedoch finde ich noch nicht mal irgendwo eine Ersatzspule für die genannte Rolle....

Okay dann werde ich mal dort anfragen, nur für welchen Durchmesser?

0,31 mm oder 0,35 mm?

Mfg


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Bleibt noch das Dreibein.
Selbstbau ist sehr preiswert. Drei verstellbare Schrubberstiele aus dem Baumarkt oder Supermarkt für 1,99-4,99€ je nach Qualität etwas Alublech und schon fast fertig. Höhenverstellbar, damit transportfähig und sogar bei Wind stabil.


----------



## angler1996 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich fische auch die Ryobi Proskyer nose pro.. hab mir 2 von den Rollen gekauft und insgesamt 6 Ersatzrollen.
> Ich hab 2 Rollen mit einer 0,40mm Schnur ohne Schlagschnur drauf. Da nutze ich die Berkley Trilene in neongrün (sehe ich auch bei Nacht ganz gut). 2 weitere Rollen hab ich mit geflochtener belegt 0,14 + 0,34 Schlagschnur, und die 2 letzten Rollen haben eine Schlagschnur mit 0,33-0,58 und farbiger Kennung



wie hoch ist der Schnureinzug?
 Hab jetzt mal die Beschreibung in einigen Shops gelesen, da sind keine Angaben zum Schnureinzug zu finden,

 Danke Gruß A.


----------



## chrissi6 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Andere brauchbare Schnüre würden mich auch interessieren ! 
@Angler9999 könntest du nochmal genauer darauf eingehen wie der Aufbau funktionieren soll?!
Danke!


----------



## Angler9999 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

gern.... ich mach´n paar Fotos....
Die Bauanleitung steht auch irgendwo im Board oder Netz...


----------



## Baum1309 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wie hoch ist der Schnureinzug?
> Hab jetzt mal die Beschreibung in einigen Shops gelesen, da sind keine Angaben zum Schnureinzug zu finden,
> 
> Danke Gruß A.




der liegt bei 85 cm


----------



## Coolndre (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Meint Ihr 0,31 mm reichen oder doch lieber die 0,35 mm?

Hat jemand Plan wieviel Meter Schnur geliefert werden?
Daiwa Tournament Flouro Monofil






Mfg


----------



## Gäddsax (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> wie hoch ist der Schnureinzug?



Die Rolle ist auch für größere Fische ausgelegt. Das erkennt man an der Bremskraft.
Rollen mit sehr hohen Übersetzungen sind für härteren Einsatz am Meer (Nordsee, Atlantik) nicht so gut geeignet.
Bei größeren Fischen müsste man sehr viel Druck auf die Kurbel ausüben => das Getriebe hält nicht so lange.

Für die sehr flache Ostsee sind Rollen mit extrem hoher Übersetzung jedoch gut geeignet (kleine Fische, keine Hänger durch schnellen Einzug trotz sehr flachem Gewässer).

Die Ryobi hat meines Wissens einen mittelgroßen bis großen Schnureinzug, jedoch nicht so hoch wie bei den extrem hoch übersetzten Brandungsrollen.
Wenn du es genau wissen willst, schau mal auf der WFT Webseite.


----------



## angler1996 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



Baum1309 schrieb:


> der liegt bei 85 cm


 
 Danke 
 Gruß A.


----------



## Gäddsax (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



Coolndre schrieb:


> Meint Ihr 0,31 mm reichen oder doch lieber die 0,35 mm?
> 
> Hat jemand Plan wie viel Meter Schnur geliefert werden?



Für die Ostsee würde ich evtl. die 0,28er, für die Nordsee die 0,35er und für beides die 0,31er verwenden.

Steht nicht dabei, wie viel Schnur geliefert wird?


         12lb - 0.31mm (1320m )
         15lb - 0.35mm (1040m )
Hier gibt es auch Equipment:
http://brandungsangelshop.de


----------



## Coolndre (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



Gäddsax schrieb:


> Für die Ostsee würde ich evtl. die 0,28er, für die Nordsee die 0,35er und für beides die 0,31er verwenden.
> 
> Steht nicht dabei, wie viel Schnur geliefert wird?
> 
> ...




Stimmt hatte ich übersehen sorry!

Wieviel Tragkraft wird eig beim Brandungsangeln benötigt?
*
Also entweder die Daiwa 0,35 12Lbs (6 Kilo?) oder die Shimano - Technium 0,30mm 9,8kg 650m bzw. Shimano - Technium 0,35mm 13,25kg 600m ??????????
*

http://www.eurocarp.de/shimano-technium-030mm-98kg-650m.html?type=N


----------



## degl (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

6-8 kg als Hauptschnur reichen völlig.............nur den Herstellerangaben ist selten zu trauen#c

Aber meiner Erfahrung nach fährst du mit ner 0,31er+ Schlagschnur am besten....

gruß degl


----------



## hydrophil (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

hallo,

wo nach zeeland faehrst du denn?

auf sandboden [zB oestlich westkapelle richtung domburg] reichen 0.31 -> mehr wurfweite, ggfs weniger blei noetig bzw du faengst ggfs weniger kraut

wenn's haenger gibt [zb zoutelande, uU westkapelle], dann gerne ne 0.35 schnur.

die daiwa tournament ist geil, aber eher fuer's werfen gemacht.
ergo sehr weich, eng kontrollierte durchmesser, unnoetig teuer.
die daiwa sensor monofil ist gut, gibbet auch in orange.
oder ne sufix tritanium, oder jede andere gute schnur geht auch.

schlagschnur:
mindestens 0.60, eher 0.80

angeltag:
am tag bei auflandigem wind grosse koeder auf woelfe
in der nacht auf zunge eher fein.

@RAT:
warum bevorzugst du zuiderduin gegenueber melis?

veel success!

p.s, hengelsport jan peter in vlissingen ist auch ein toller laden, die haben auch tolle conoflex ruten *jamjam*


----------



## Gäddsax (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



Coolndre schrieb:


> *
> Also entweder die Daiwa 0,35 12Lbs (6 Kilo?) oder die Shimano - Technium 0,30mm 9,8kg 650m bzw. Shimano - Technium 0,35mm 13,25kg 600m ??????????
> *
> 
> http://www.eurocarp.de/shimano-technium-030mm-98kg-650m.html?type=N



Du hast was durcheinander geworfen. Die 0,35er trägt ca. 7,5 kg, was realistisch ist.
Wie oben schon erwähnt sind Angaben oft geschönt.
Meist stimmt der Durchmesser nicht.
Eine 0,30 wir nie viel mehr als 6,5 kg tragen.

Die 0,30 Technium schätze ich mal auf min. 0,38 und die 0,35er auf ca. 0,43.
Ich kaufe überhaupt keine Schnüre mehr deren Durchmesser gelogen sind. Am besten ist Nachmessen.
Seitdem kaufe ich auch keine Stroft GTM mehr.
Monofile messen ist ganz einfach - auch für jeden "Hersteller".
Gerade beim Brandungsangeln willst du den Durchmesser den du dir ausgesucht hast und nicht 20-30 % mehr.


----------



## Coolndre (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Okay, ich denke ich werde die Daiwa Sensor Monofil in der Stärke 0,31mm nehmen, da es die Schnur bei meinem Händler gibt.

@hydrophill: Ja da in der Ecke bei der Westkapelle sind wir.
Hast du eventuell ein paar Hotspots für uns?

Wo kann man gut Wolfsbarsche fangen?

Andere Frage:

Ist es sinnvoll eine bestimmte Schnurfarbe beim Brandungsfischen zu verwenden oder ist diese quasi egal?


----------



## Angler9999 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



chrissi6 schrieb:


> @Angler9999 könntest du nochmal genauer darauf eingehen wie der Aufbau funktionieren soll?!
> Danke!



So in etwa. siehe Link. Nur das ich teleskopierbare Schrubberstiele aus dem Supermarkt benutze. Auch bei den Halterungen habe ich nicht so viel Schnörkel dabei. Funktioniert sehr gut und hält auch guten Wind aus. Früher habe ich selbstgebaute Rutenständer aus massiven T-Stahl benutzt. Die Zeit ist vorbei. Das Geschleppe tue ich mir nicht mehr an. Wichtig ist das eingehängte Gewicht, zentral im Dreibein hängend für die Stabilität.

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/dreibein.htm

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4157155&postcount=27


----------



## hydrophil (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

ich finde ne farbige schnur schoen, da man dem lauf der schnur besser folgen kann.

shockleader, rig body und die mundschnuere wuerde ich immer unauffaellig nehmen.
nach aussagen eines kollegen aus UK macht das wohl gerade beim angeln auf bass mitunter nen riesen unterschied.

stellenwahl:
geheimtipps habe ich nicht.
such dir stellen mit strukturen, viel stroemung, geh bei ebbe scouten.

oft faengt man da gut, wo der boden unsauber ist.
richtung domburg wird wohl regelmaessig sand aufgespuelt;
frueher muss das dort top auf zungen gewesen sein.

zwischen westkapelle und vlissingen komste bei ebbe oft an / in die fahrrinne, das soll sich geruechteweise auch lohnen... 

ich wuerde nachts fein mit seeringlern auf zunge angeln, zagers [also seeringler] als koeder und untertags wenn du auflandigen wind hast auf barsche.
barsche haben groesse maeuler. biete grosse koeder an.
cocktails aus seeringelwurm und "mesheft" [diese messermuscheln] funktionieren wohl gut, gerne am pennel rig.

aktuell treibt da wohl viel dreck im wasser; vllt gibt sich das, bis ihr dort seid.

viel erfolg.


----------



## ZettHa (27. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Moin Leute,

Ich möchte mir neue Brandungsruten kaufen. Habe da zwei in die engere Wahl genommen:
1. Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX-H (bei Nordfishing für 267,77 Euro.
2. Shimano Surf Leader 425 BX-G (bei Megan Angelcenter Martins Hamburg für 299 Euro.
Wer fischt diese Ruten? Wer kann was empfehlen.
Danke für eure Antworten. Grüße ZH


----------



## hydrophil (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

@zettha
ich kenne mich mit brandungsruten fuer statios nicht aus, aber warum schaust du nicht mal bei grauvell oder colmic, die bauen auch hammerruten,
die zb auch von vielen englaendern gerne gefischt werden...


----------



## ZettHa (28. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Moin hydrophil,

erst mal recht herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort. Bin aber doch eher so der "Shimano-Fan".
Vielleicht habe ich meine Frage in diesem Thread falsch platziert?
Da müssten doch mehr Antworten kommen?!

Also Leute schreibt doch bitte mal eure Meinung. Vielen Dank für die Mühe.

Grüße ZH


----------



## Coolndre (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

So Leute!

Planänderung! Der Shop hat mir mitgeteilt, dass die Rute erst am Freitag zum Shop geliefert wird...
Da ich jedoch schon am Freitag in den Urlaub fahre, habe ich jetzt ein riesen Problem...

Wollte die Rute erst bei Amazon (Ich bin Prime Mitglied) ordern, jedoch ist sie 30€ teurer!

Hat jemand noch eine andere Idee für eine gute Brandungsrute (die ich auch am Rhein auf Heavy Feedern benutzen kann)???

Vielen Dank im voraus

Mfg Stefan


----------



## Angler9999 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Verleiht kein Shop in der Nähe etwas?
Dann hättest du genug Zeit für einen ordentlichen Kauf.


----------



## Coolndre (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Okay hat sich erledigt...

Habe die Rute nun über Amazon Prime bestellt....Ist zwar teurer aber dafür habe ich eine garantierte Lieferzeit!

Mfg


----------



## Ostseesilber (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*



ZettHa schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> Ich möchte mir neue Brandungsruten kaufen. Habe da zwei in die engere Wahl genommen:
> 1. Shimano Super Aero Technium 425 BX-H (bei Nordfishing für 267,77 Euro.
> ...



Moin ZettHa,

habe die Vorläufer von der jetzigen Aero und die damalige Stradic Surf 425 BX gegeneinander testen dürfen bevor ich mich für die letztere entschieden habe.

Waren (bzw. sind) beide traumhaft - nach meinem Empfinden war die Aero etwas härter - warf sich aber auch super.

Hab die heute noch mit ner 10000 er Ultegra - einfach ne super Kombi.

Gruss Henryk


----------



## chrissi6 (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Also ich hol das hier nochmal aus der versenkung 
Ich werde mir nun die Quantum Hypercast XT bei angelplatz bestellen in 4,20m und als Rolle habe ich nun schon die Daiwa Emblem X5000T.
Da ich noch Schnur und Wirbel bzw. alles andere zur Vorfachherstellung benötige wollte ich fragen ob ich auf der Seite angelplatz.de etwas gutes in die Richtung gleich mitbestellen kann ?

Danke für jegliche Hilfe und viele Grüße!


----------



## chrissi6 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Hat keiner eine Idee ?


----------



## Rotauge (1. August 2014)

*AW: Brandungsangeln Erfahrungen mit Angelgeräten*

Wo ist das Problem? Such dir passende Brandungsvorfächer raus und such Dir im Netz passende Händler. Haken, Perlen in verschiedenen Größen, Vorfachschnur, Mundschnur z.B. Amnesia.....

Das ist ein großer Aufwand, den Dir keiner abnehmen wird.

Oder Du holst Dir für den Anfang Fertig-Vorfächer.


----------

